# ***SURPRISE!!!***



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

JOKES ON YOU, THERE'S NOT POP QUIZ! EVERYONE ON THE FORUM WANTED TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW HOW PROUD THEY ARE OF YOU FOR GETTING A 100% PASSING RATE ON YOUR PRACTICE COMPREHENSIVE REGENTS EXAMINATION! WE ALL KNOW THAT YOU GUYS WILL DO AMAZING WHEN THE 2012 TEST IS ADMINISTERED! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! NOW AS A SPECIAL REWARD FOR ALL OF YOUR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION...

****YOU'RE GOING TO GET YOUR CLASS ROOM TORTOISE****


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 24, 2011)

Yayyyyy!! Way to go!!! You guys rocked that test and did a wonderful job!! Keep up your hard work, it will pay off in the end. We *TFO* are so very proud of you! Your students and YOU are awesome!!!  Congrats on your surprise!!!


----------



## jbean7916 (Oct 24, 2011)

WAY TO GO GUYS!!!! We all know how stressful these tests can be and are so proud of you for working so hard!!

I hope you enjoy your new classroom friend! Remember, do all the research you can to help him or her have a healthy happy home with you guys!!!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations guys. There's nothing better than a tortoise to show how hard work pays off!


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations!

I hope you are all as inspired by your tortoise as I am by mine.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 24, 2011)

GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!! The surprise Mr. C has for you is just so awesome. I didn't get my first tortoise until I was already a Grandma, haha. There is so much you will learn about your new little friend. Study hard. Learn Lots. You know that tortoises were here when dinosaurs roamed the earth!! Have fun...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats guys! From the way your teacher talks about you, you all are excellent students! AND great job on your test scores! You really earned the ultimate reward! Good things come to those that try their hardest! Enjoy your new tortoise!!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations guys!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2011)

You guys have a great Teacher...
Congratulations on the Test Guys....Hard work pays off!!! 
Enjoy your Tortoise!  
Im 13 I know what it is like to get a pop quiz... GRH....But jokes on you!


----------



## Utah Lynn (Oct 24, 2011)

Good Job, Students. Enjoy your many Rewards.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2011)

Way to go guys!!! Good job. Be sure to have your surprise's picture posted here on the forum for us to see.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats to all of you. Enjoy your new friend, you have earned it!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations on the new tortoise! Great job!


----------



## laramie (Oct 24, 2011)

CONGRATS EVERYONE! YOU GUYS ROCK! YOU DESERVE YOUR NEW TORTOISE! VERY PROUD OF YOU ALL.

WAY TO GO!

Laramie in Arizona
Wilbur says Hi!


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 24, 2011)

100% passing rate sounds pretty darn good in my book! Superb job! You've made your teacher very proud, and you should be proud of yourselves as well. Congratulations on your new class tortoise! With students as bright as you all looking after him or her, I have no doubt in my mind that it will be one happy and thriving tort!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

***Thank you everyone!!!*** Please feel free to add your comments!!!


----------



## terryo (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations Guys!! You all did a great job, and I can't wait to see pictures of your "surprise".


----------



## dmmj (Oct 24, 2011)

Great job guys, it is great to see a class full of students who do so well, and enjoy your tortoise.


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 24, 2011)

congrats to you all!!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum  We LOVE PICS


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 25, 2011)

WAHOOOOO!!! SURPRISE!!!
ENJOY YOUR TURKEY TWIZZLERS TORTOISE 

Squirt, the leopard tortoise, has a very importand message for you


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! Congrats!! I am sooo excited for you all!!! You earned it!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 25, 2011)

I wish i had a teacher like yours....
Mine all have coffee breath and bald  
Hope you enjoy your lil' guy!(?)


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to you all of you, for all your hard work. I wish I had teachers like Anthony when I was in school. You guys are very fortunate to have a teacher who really cares about your future. You should be very proud of yourselves. 
I hope you enjoy your new tortoise and please share photos of your new "classmate."

Kathy


----------



## jwhite (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Guys, I just want to add my congratulations for a job well done. Your teacher also asked me to post a photo of your surprise.
So here they are they hatched 10/15-10/16. You will have your choice of one of them.






I hope you enjoy.

Jon


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 25, 2011)

Change of plan,
Your not getting a tortoise after all as I am having them both! 
They are so darn cute! I'm going to call them Bill and Ben  



jwhite said:


> Hi Guys, I just want to add my congratulations for a job well done. Your teacher also asked me to post a photo of your surprise.
> So here they are they hatched 10/15-10/16. You will have your choice of one of them.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 25, 2011)

Theyre lovely.. enjoy guys.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 25, 2011)

Great job, earning a tortoise to us is the best surprise ever!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

Keep it going guys for 'AnthonyC' or Mr.C  
Keep it going guys for 'students' or pupils  
Make sure you guys post pictures!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations students!  Your hard work has earned you this very special opportunity. 

I hope you all realize just how cool your teacher is! 

Prove to him that you deserve this and thank him for it by being responsible,inquisitive tortoise keepers. 

Oh yeah, and keep up the good work in class. 

Here are some Russians!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> Congratulations students!  Your hard work has earned you this very special opportunity.
> 
> I hope you all realize just how cool your teacher is!
> 
> ...




I love the last picture they are so round  
I hope you guys are prepared for this


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 28, 2011)

**BUMP!**


----------



## faejess1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congratulations on your hard work and dedication guys! I know that schools not easy but you're doing fantastic!


----------

